# seriously worried and very angry



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve gave the dogs their tea tonight , and when he came upstairs told me that they had loved the 'extra' he gave them with their tea 
Turns out he fed them Quorn chicken pieces , about 10 - 15 pieces each 

Now I know Quorn is made from some kind of fungi , and mushrooms arent generally considered good for dogs , so I looked online, and found this

_Despite what some of the manufacturer's marketing materials indicate, the fungus used in Quorn is only distantly related to mushrooms, truffles, or morels. While all are members of the fungus kingdom, Quorn is made from a less appetizing fungus (or mold) called Fusarium venenatum , which can in some individuals cause nausea , extreme vomiting and diarrhea_

Does anyone know if this is likely to affect my dogs ?
Please tell me im over-reacting and they will be fine


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My advice would be phone a vet and ask them. I have no experience, but even an emergency vet should be able to advice you over the phone. And watch them carefully, but you probably already know this.

Men are a pain in the rear end; my husband was always feeding Sammy chocolates when I wasn't looking - wouldn't have it that they were dangerous.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think eating a bit of Quorn will harm them.

If they've eaten too much of it they will probably just vomit it back up. 

Some people do give their dogs a bit of left over Quorn sometimes with no problems.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

They should be fine, mushrooms are ok if not necessary and Quorn won/t kill them.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shouldn't be too bad, just watch 'em. My friend's vegetarian and her dog has had quorn loads of times and Maya's had several mushrooms before never affected her but then I didn't know they were bad, swear they weren't on the list.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

ok , calming down now ... but ive still rang the emergency vet for his advise , just waiting for a call back as he is on his way home from a callout


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I have no idea, but it wouldn`t hurt just to phone your vet and ask for advice even if it is to get some reassurance. If your dogs are happy within themselves and not showing any signs of feeling unwell, I wouldn`t worry too much tho.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He just rang and said in his opinion it wont harm them at all ... so I can stop panicking over my babies now


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Mese said:


> He just rang and said in his opinion it wont harm them at all ... so I can stop panicking over my babies now


We all panic over our dogs at one point or the other. Sailor seems to have me in a panic atleast once a week !

I would rather read about an owner in a panic at the first hint of trouble, than an owner crying at the vets because it was too late


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

sailor said:


> We all panic over our dogs at one point or the other. Sailor seems to have me in a panic atleast once a week !
> 
> I would rather read about an owner in a panic at the first hint of trouble, than an owner crying at the vets because it was too late


Me too Hun

Incase anyone was worried about Steve's health  , apart from him sulking because he was told off for feeding the dogs something without checking with me first if it was safe for them , he is unharmed :lol:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

So glad your mind has been put at ease 

Bloomin men! Hubby decided to feed Angel and Alfie ALL of the leftover chicken 2 weeks ago, Angel probably ate half her body weight :cursing: this is after being told at least a million times that she can only cope with her own food. Two nights of me being up with her having diarrhoea and I could have gladly strangled him  I know he won't do it again as he had to pay the vet bill


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mese said:


> He just rang and said in his opinion it wont harm them at all ... so I can stop panicking over my babies now


Oh hun I am so so glad for you and the three muskateers. Give them cuddles and get a glass of wine to relax  bloody men


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm surprised they ate it tbh, Zach usually turns his nose up if I ever offer him my leftovers!
Glad all (incl. Steve ) ok.

Sh x


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

As a vegetarian I always give my dogs my left over Quorn, but better safe than sorry. I always ring my vets for advice. Down the dog park they say "Oh for goodness sake you worry over nothing, that will cost you £30 as soon as you walk in the vets"

Mmmmh money or my pets health? Tough one...

Charlie took my pain au choclats out my bag and ate them I'm sure with the help of Dottie and I was straight on the phone to the vets, Charlies willy got stuck out a couple of weeks ago, I phoned the emergency vet ready to take him in until Charlie Jr went back in.

Point is better to over worry than not worry enough when it comes to your pets health.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I used to be a veggie, Mum still is, so the dogs often used to get Quorn for a meal and they have never come to any harm.

Glad to see the vet has put your mind at ease.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> As a vegetarian I always give my dogs my left over Quorn, but better safe than sorry. I always ring my vets for advice. Down the dog park they say "Oh for goodness sake you worry over nothing, that will cost you £30 as soon as you walk in the vets"
> 
> Mmmmh money or my pets health? Tough one...
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, but that made me alsmost spit my wine on the keyboard 

It must be a JRT thing, I remember Bens lipstick was always out more than in :blushing: :lol:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm glad to hear the emergency vet has put your mind at rest but I have to say that the side effects of Quorn have put me right off it.  

I worry a lot too but its far better to be safe when it comes to the dog's health, as they can't tell us if something is wrong.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I'm sure they'll be fine but worth keeping an eye on them, if only because they're not used to it. Glad the vet has put your mind at ease 

I'm one of the few people who disagrees with Quorn; I was a vegetarian for 6yrs and tried it a few times, couldn't keep it down! My dad is the same but the rest of the family are fine with it, not spoken to anyone else who's said they've had problems so it must be quite unusual and I'm sure your guys will be ok with it.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's good news from the vet. You could have given the dog some activated charcoal which would absorb any chemicals or toxins.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I ate a Quorn ready meal about 12 years and was violently sick a few hours later. Didnt know if it was the quorn but never ate it again. A few weeks ago my husband bought a quorn joint (my daughter is a veggie and eats loads of it)
I mentioned the sickness episode but ate a bit of it, but didnt really like it. About 2 hours later I was really sick again!!! I googled it and apparently loads of people are allergic to it!! Never again!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Quorn is great  Quorn pieces, quorn southern style burgers, quorn sausages, quorn nuggets, quorn fillets, quorn tikka masala, quorn veggie wraps yummmmmmmmmmmmy i could carry on lol

The dogs don't get any cos I eat it all up mmmmm


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry, but that made me alsmost spit my wine on the keyboard
> 
> It must be a JRT thing, I remember Bens lipstick was always out more than in :blushing: :lol:


It was funny afterwards! And the vet had a giggle but Charlies little eyes were all large as if to say "Mummy, help..."

JRs hey! Who'd have 'em?!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have given quorn to the dogs before and never really thought of it being a fungi  they have been fine and I never noticed anything different about them. I thought it was a treat as it was from our plates and warm for a change as they usually eat raw which is always cold. 

I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How did you train your hubby to feed the dogs? and while you are at home aswell!  mine will only if he _has_
to do it and I have to write it down because he can't remember who gets how many cups of food 

Glad there is nothing to worry about


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> How did you train your hubby to feed the dogs? and while you are at home aswell!  mine will only if he _has_
> to do it and I have to write it down because he can't remember who gets how many cups of food
> 
> Glad there is nothing to worry about


If Steve is downstairs he will get their tea , and sometimes brings me up a coffee and/or something to eat , he also shares the housework

and he's not my hubby , he's my ex but we're best friends


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Don't panic unless you see any unusual symptoms. I've zero knowledge on the effects Quorn may or may not cause dog but if they seem fine then don't worry.


----------

